# NEOBA Big Bee Buzz, Tulsa OK March 21-22, Itenerary



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*NEOBA*

Big Bee Buzz

Schedule

Friday

5:30 pm registration

6:00 pm opening announcements

6:30 pm Ed Levi: Integrated Pest management. A comprehensive pest 
control strategy

7:30 pm Dinner (barbecue sandwiches)

8:00 pm Kim Flottum: From Where I Sit. A look at the positive aspects of 
beekeepings future

9:00 pm Adjourn

Saturday

8:00 am Registration and opening announcements

8:30 am Ed Levi : Update on CCD

9:30 am Break

10:00 am Don Molnar: Oklahoma Apiary Act Update

11:00 am Harrington Wells: Flower choice in different subspecies of honeybee

11:30 am Lunch (Fried Chicken)

12:30 pm Kim Flottum: Reducing stress in your bees

1:30 pm Harrington Wells: Conservation of the Caucasian honey bee in 
eastern Turkey

2:00 pm Break

2:30 pm Don Molnar: Update on africanized honeybees in Oklahoma, Ag 
Dept' update

3:30 pm Auction and Raffle

4:00 pm Adjourn

Held at the OSU Extension Office 4116 E. 15th Street Tulsa, Ok.
Cost is $15.00 Call 852-3128 to register Or Email [email protected]


__._,_.___ 
Messages


----------

